# [Retro-Test] Civilization 2



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

Geschrieben am 1.3.1996 für PC Action.

*Fortsetzung folgt*

  Civilization 2  Strategie

  Wenn sich ein Strategiespiel von Sid Meier ankündigt, dann warten Publikum und Kritiker gleichermaßen ungeduldig auf den Release-Tag. In der Vergangenheit hat der Star-Designer von Microprose mit seinen Werken schon oft höchste Erwartungen erfüllt, und auch das Sequel zu seinem Meisterwerk Civilization folgt dieser Tradition in überzeugender Weise.

  Als 1992 Civilization für den PC erschien, konnte wohl noch niemand ahnen, daß sich eine derart massige Fangemeinde entwickeln würde. Um der überdimensionalen Nachfrage gerecht zu werden, brachte Microprose mehrere rundenbasierte Titel auf den Markt, die auf ein ähnliches Spielprinzip wie Civilization zurückgriffen. Master of Orion verlegte das civilization-kompatible Geschehen kurzerhand in den Weltraum, während Master of Magic sich an Fantasy-Freaks mit Hang zur Zauberspruch-Entwicklung und komplexen Pixel-Kloppereien richtete. Zuletzt konnte sich der Strategie-Freak mit dem wirtschaftsorientierten Colonization beschäftigen oder mit mehreren Gleichgesinnten in der Welt des CivNet bewegen.

*Prinzipiell alles beim alten*

  Wer als alter Civilization-Hase nun befürchtet, vor dem Spiel erst einmal Handbuch-Leseorgien abhalten zu müssen, sei hiermit beruhigt. Der grundsätzliche Spielablauf und das bewährte Interface haben sich gegenüber dem Vorgänger nicht verändert. Einsam und verlassen landen Sie mit einer Siedlereinheit auf unbekanntem Boden, durchforsten die nähere Umgebung und legen mit dem Aufbau der ersten Stadt den Grundstein für ein mächtiges Imperium. Wirkliche Neuerungen sind vornehmlich im technischen Bereich zu finden: war das unerfreulich pixelige Spielgeschehen des Klassikers noch aus der Vogelperspektive zu sehen, verwöhnt Civilization 2 das Auge mittels einer isometrischen 3D-Darstellung. Microprose setzt dabei auf Win95 als Spiele-Plattform und spendiert dem Programm eine nicht ganz unproblematische SVGA-Graphik.


  Zu Beginn des Zivilisierungsprozesses wählt der Stratege eine passende Spielumgebung aus. Zur Disposition stehen dabei bestimmte reale Karten, verschiedene historische Szenarien oder zufällig generierte Welten. Nach der Bestimmung von Weltgröße und Schwierigkeitsgrad (bis zum superschweren Gottheitslevel) legt man die Zahl der Konkurrenten fest - mit dem Spieler kämpfen bis zu acht Parteien um die Vorherrschaft. Eine wichtige Start-Komponente stellt die Auswahl des eigenen Volksstammes dar, da die 21 vorhandenen Rassen mit unterschiedlichen Errungenschaften aufwarten können. Während dem Stamm der Sioux beispielsweise das Reiten von Pferden mit auf den Weg gegeben wird, sind die Zulus mit der Bronze-Arbeit vertraut. Nachdem einige weitere Parameter spezifiziert sind, schnitzt das Programm gegebenenfalls eine neue Welt zusammen, die es nun zu besiedeln gilt.



*Die Spielelemente*

  Die Aufgabe der ersten Siedlereinheit besteht darin, auf schnellstem Wege einen geeigneten Bauplatz für das erste Städtchen zu finden. Die Standortplanung ist deshalb von großer Bedeutung, da die vorhandenen Terrain-Arten grundsätzlich in unterschiedlicher Weise für die Hauptbereiche Nahrungsproduktion, Rohstoffgewinnung und Handel geeignet sind. Die Bodentypen im Stadtradius können zwar durch Bewässerung oder Straßenbau verbessert und durch Ingenieure umgewandelt werden, sind jedoch mit Hinblick auf die eigenen Pläne und dem Vorhandensein von Spezial-Ressourcen auszuwählen. Je nach Felderbelegung kann man dabei Schwerpunkte auf Nahrung, Schildproduktion oder Wissenschaft legen, wobei die Anzahl der erwirtschafteten Schilde Einfluß auf die Baugeschwindigkeit von Einheiten und Gebäuden hat. Bei der Erkundung des noch unbekannten Terrains trifft der Spähtrupp auf barbarische Dörfer mit eingebauten Zufallsereignissen und bald auch auf die ersten Mitstreiter um die Imperiumskrone. Über Diplomatie-Screens kann sich der Spieler dann auf freundschaftliche Beziehungen oder kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen einigen.


  Je nach vorherrschender Regierungsform ist der Spieler mehr oder weniger in der Lage, seine grundsätzlichen Aktivitäten frei festzulegen. Die aktuelle Politik wird dabei durch das Zusammenspiel von Steuersatz, Wissenschaft und Luxus bestimmt und ist je nach den aktuellen Zielen festzulegen. So kann das Aufkommen von Unzufriedenheit in der Bevölkerung mit einer verstärkten Produktion von Luxusgütern angegangen werden, während die Beschleunigung von wichtigen Forschungsvorhaben mit einem hohen Wissenschaftsanteil erreicht wird. Als Gradmesser für den Erfolg oder Mißerfolg der Expansionsbemühungen dient der Thronsaal, der je nach Leistung des Spielers unterschiedlich animiert wird. Um eine bestimmte Regierungsform wechseln zu können, muß die entsprechende Theorie von den Wissenschaftlern entwickelt werden und dann eine Revolution stattfinden.


  Das Kampfsystem hat im Vergleich zum Vorgänger zumindest einige kleinere Verbesserungen erfahren, ist für Schlachtenfreaks jedoch immer noch keine Herausforderung. Jede Einheit hat einen Angriffs- bzw. Verteidigungswert und eine bestimmte Anzahl Lebenspunkte; sinkt diese auf Null, verschwindet die Einheit von der Landkarte. Anhand eines jederzeit sichtbaren Stärkebalkens wird der Spieler über den Zustand der Truppen informiert; mit der Zeit regenieren diese von selbst verlorene Lebensenergie, werden in Städten jedoch wesentlich schneller geheilt. Das eigentliche Kampfergebnis wird vom Computer ausgewürfelt: der Zufallsgenerator scheint hier relativ fair zu funktionieren und verhindert so unrealistische Kampfverläufe. Die Computer-Intelligenz wurde insgesamt etwas verbessert, was allein schon durch fehlende Kamikaze-Aktionen feindlicher Truppen belegt wird. Die Gegner verhalten sich bei ihren Expansionsbestrebungen vielmehr etwas vorsichtiger und akzeptieren eine starke Position des Spielers, indem sie ihm auf friedlichem Wege begegnen.

*Kulturelle Revolution*

  Ein Blick auf die kulturellen Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten der Völker offenbart die gestiegene Komplexität von Civilization 2. Die Verflechtungen zwischen den einzelnen Errungenschaften sind nun wesentlich differenzierter und erfordern des öfteren einen Blick in die Civilopedia. Microprose setzt hier im übrigen wieder auf das bewährte Prinzip der Online-Hilfe und erklärt wichtige Zusammenhänge nun mit schicken Bildchen oder Videoclips. Die Fortschritte der Zivilisationen sind um sinnvolle Theorien wie Theologie oder Gen-Technologie erweitert worden, während im Bereich des Städtebaus nun Abwassersysteme oder Recycling-Anlagen installiert werden können. Was die Militär-Einheiten angeht, so gibt es mit Stealth-Bombern oder Marschflugkörpern Anpassungen an die Neuzeit.


  Gänzlich neu ist das Spielelement der sogenannten Weltwunder, die zum Teil massive Vorteile mit sich bringen. Neben echten Weltwundern wie den Hängenden Gärten (Einfluß auf die Zufriedenheit) oder dem Koloß von Rhodos (Handelsvorteile) gibt es auch wohlklingende Errungenschaften wie König Richards Kreuzzug, hinter dem sich jedoch banalerweise nur eine Verbesserung der Schildproduktion verbirgt. Die Erweiterung des Spielprinzips um die Weltwunder erlaubt es den Spielern, wesentlich differenzierte Ziele zu verfolgen und dabei eher schwerpunktmäßig zu arbeiten. War es beim Klassiker noch sinnvoll, sämtliche Städte relativ gleichmäßig aufzubauen, empfiehlt sich beim Nachfolger der Aufbau von spezialisierten Handels-, Wirtschafts- oder Militär-Zentren.

*Ansichtssache*

  Damit der Spieler bei einer wachsenden Zahl von Städten und Einheiten nicht den Überblick verliert, erlaubt Civilization 2 das stufenlose Zoomen der Spielkarte. Trotz dieser Option leidet die Übersicht bei Schlachten mit vielen Einheiten, da der Gegner mitunter von den eigenen Figuren verdeckt wird. Immerhin erlaubt das Spiel das Zuschalten eines Gitters, so daß die Bewegung der einzelnen Figuren unter Berücksichtigung des Geländes besser geplant werden kann. Etwas nervig ist das zeitversetzte Zentrieren des gewählten Feldes im Kartenausschnitt - auf diese Weise wird das Einholen von Geländeinformationen mitunter zu einer recht zeitaufwendigen Angelegenheit.


  Sehr nützlich sind die im Spiel integrierten Berater, die den nach Übersicht strebenden Strategen von den wichtigen Entwicklungen im Lande unterrichten. Auf einen Blick erfährt man hier die Situation in den einzelnen Städten, darf sich an seinen angehäuften Militär-Einheiten erfreuen oder die außenpolitische Lage studieren. Selbstverständlich kann der Spieler auch relevante Informationen im Arbeits-, Handels- und Wissenschaftsamt abrufen. Wer nach Multimedia-Gags lechzt, kann sich an einer Video-Live-Konferenz der Berater ergötzen und den putzigen Kommentaren lauschen - der strategische Nährwert einer solchen Gesprächsrunde ist jedoch mit der Lupe zu suchen.

*Zusätzliche Features*

  Sehr lobenswert sind die vielen Spieloptionen, die vor allem fortgeschrittene Strategen zu schätzen wissen. So kann man die zeitraubenden (und vor allem auf schwächeren Rechnern nervigen) Feindbewegungen abschalten, die eigenen Einheiten schneller bewegen und die Tutorial-Hilfe ein- und ausschalten. Netterweise darf der Spieler den verschiedenen Animationen und Filmchen den Strom abdrehen, was man spätestens dann zu schätzen weiß, wenn alle zeitintensiven Sequenzen schon einmal gesendet wurden. Schließlich ist der Stratege auch dazu befähigt, den Nervgrad der Stadtberichte selbständig zu bestimmen - gerade bei fortgeschrittenem Spielverlauf will man nicht mit jeder innerstädtischen Kleinigkeit belästigt werden.


  Die musikalische Untermalung von Civilization 2 wird von den unterschiedlichen Völker bestimmt, die sich auf den diversen Welten breitmachen. Vom Götterfunken bis zu aztekisch angehauchten Klängen findet der musikbegeisterte Spieler sehr unterschiedliche Melodien vor, die sich auch separat in einer Juke-Box anspielen lassen. Die realistischen Sound-Effekte sind im WAV-Format gespeichert und können demnach zweckentfremdet werden.


  Die voll eingedeutschte Version hat leider mit den gleichen Fehlern zu kämpfen wie zuvor schon der Grand Prix Manager. An vielen Stellen des Spiels paßt der deutsche Text nicht in die vorgesehenen Icons oder Menüs - Fluch der Technik, wenn das Game ursprünglich für den englischsprachigen Markt entwickelt wurde. Außerdem ist die Übersetzung oftmals mehr als unglücklich und strotzt nur so von Rechtschreibfehlern. Glücklicherweise kann man Civilization 2 auch mit englischen Bildschirmtexten spielen, was man angesichts der schwachen Übersetzung eigentlich nur empfehlen kann.

*Kommentar*
  Erstaunlich, wie Microprose es erneut schafft, ein mittlerweile hinreichend bekanntes Interface und Spielprinzip zu einem Top-Hit aufzupolieren. Das alte Civilization wurde sinnvoll erweitert und technisch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht; Map-Editor und Mogel-Modus sind darüber hinaus nette Beigaben. Daß sich Microprose auf Altbewährtes verläßt, ist angesichts der Erfolge natürlich verständlich. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich etwas enttäuscht, daß sich das Spieldesign auf den Lorbeeren des Vorgängers ausruht und mit richtigen Innovationen regelrecht geizt. Wer Civilization 1 noch nicht kennt, kann jedenfalls bedenkenlos zugreifen; Zivilisations-Veteranen dürfen beim Kauf keine weltbewegenden Neuerungen erwarten.

  Mindestens: 486/50, 8 MB RAM, Double-Speed CD-ROM
  Empfohlen: Pentium, 16 MB RAM, Quad-Speed CD-ROM
  Technik: SVGA / SB
  Handbuch: deutsch
  Sprache: deutsch
  Hersteller: Microprose
  Multiplayer: -
  CD/HD: 327 MB / 37 MB
  Preis: ca. 120 DM
  Grafik: 80%
  Sound: 82%
  Gesamt: 88%
  Action: 10%
  Strategie: 75%
  Wirtschaft: 15%

*KASTEN: Das Cheat-Menü*   Heutzutage bietet beinahe jedes Strategie-Spiel ein Cheat-Menü an, damit sich verzweifelte Spieler aus ausweglosen Situationen befreien können. Trotzdem ist es schon etwas ungewöhnlich, wenn Civilization 2 ein ausladendes Mogelmenü als reguläres Spielelement einbaut. Mit dessen Hilfe kann der ungeduldige Spieler die komplette Landkarte aufdecken, an Spieljahr oder Staatskasse drehen und technologische Sprünge einleiten. Gravierende Eingriffsmöglichkeiten bestehen auch durch das Editieren von Siegesbedingungen, Einheiten oder ganzen Städten. Unverbesserliche Grobiane dürfen demgegenüber ganze Zivilisationen in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken. Als Ausgleich für diese weitläufigen Manipulations-Möglichkeiten werden Spiele mit eingeschaltetem Cheat-Menü entsprechend in der Hall of Fame gewürdigt.

*KASTEN: **Der Karten-Editor*   Wie der hervorragende Map-Editor von Warcraft 2 bietet auch Civilization 2 die Möglichkeit an, dem künstlerischen Schaffensdrang freien Lauf zu lassen und eigene Karten zu pinseln. Wem das Entwickeln eigener Welten etwas zu mühselig ist, kann die vorhandenen realen Karten nachbearbeiten und somit verschiedene historische Szenarien zusammenstellen. Leider besteht keine Möglichkeit, Truppen auf der Karte zu verteilen oder einem Imperium mehrere Städte zuzuordnen; ein Szenario beginnt also immer mit einem etwas mühseligen Aufbauprozess. Wünschenswert wäre darüber hinaus ein Einheiten-Editor gewesen, der das Malen und Manipulieren von Truppen ähnlich dem Warlords 2 - Scenario Builder zuläßt.


----------



## d00mfreak (29. September 2007)

Boahh!! Das hat bei Grafik 80% bekommen?

Ich habs immer so gesehen: zwar bekommt man von der Grafik Augenkrebs, was einen aber net daran gehindert hat, es nächtelang zu zocken.


----------



## riedochs (29. September 2007)

Das Spiel hat mich viele Tage meines Lebens gekostet


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Boahh!! Das hat bei Grafik 80% bekommen?
> 
> Ich habs immer so gesehen: zwar bekommt man von der Grafik Augenkrebs, was einen aber net daran gehindert hat, es nächtelang zu zocken.



Bei mir, ja 

Aber der Test ist in der Form IMHO nie in voller Länge erschienen...


----------



## rob21 (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand die Musik teilweise sehr gut, es machte auch mehr Spass irgendwie als CIV III oder IV..ich weiss aber nicht woran es liegt. Schätze es liegt am Alter, bleibt nur die Frage an meinem oder dem vom Spiel ^^


----------



## winhistory (11. Oktober 2007)

die musik war ok. das problem war halt das es cd musik war, wie lang war die? ne halbe stunde? auf jeden fall duddelte die beim langen zocken doch etwas bekannt... 

die grafik fand ich damals super. beim letzten mal spielen war es schon etwas statisch. und vor allem merkt man das die eindrucksvollen videos doch etwas sehr stark/schrottig komprimiert sind/waren....

aber eins meiner ewigen super spiele. hab keinen teil danach mehr gemocht. zu overkilled.


----------



## Dr.Helium (11. November 2007)

Civi 2 hab ich nie gespielt. Ich bin von Civi 1 direkt zu Civi 4 gewechselt.
Wobei ich sagen muss das mir Civi 1 bisher noch am meisten Spass gemacht hat.
Das schöne an Civilization ist das es jedesmal anders ist . Abgesehen vom Ende wo man einfach alles wegbombt was muckt 
Wieviel Stunden schon durch das Spiel draufgegangen sind ....:o


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab das noch im Schrank,hab das aber nie gespielt.Das is vor meiner Zeit erschienen,ich hab gleich mit Civ 3 losgelegt.War nicht schlecht,aber ich bin nicht so der Aufbauspielfan.Werde aber wohl mal Civ 2 auspacken und losspielen 
Läuft das so ohne Emulatoren etc unter Windows XP?


----------



## donsimoni (15. Februar 2008)

Ich habe es letztes Jahr nochmal hervorgeholt und gemerkt, wie verwöhnt man doch inzwischen ist... Früher hat man jede Feldverbesserung einzeln in Auftrag gegeben und dann noch mit den sündteuren Siedlern.
We've come a long way, baby.

Grüße vom Don.


----------

